# Funny that I am still a new member



## dohm (Dec 30, 2019)

I have been a member since 2014, but the avatar still shows new member. I must do too much reading and not enough posting. So, here is a post to add to the count  Any idea what determines the title under our names? EDIT - found the edit feature in the account setting and made some changes. Thanks!


----------



## I like music (Dec 30, 2019)

dohm said:


> I have been a member since 2014, but the avatar still shows new member. I must do too much reading and not enough posting. So, here is a post to add to the count  Any idea what determines the title under our names?



The VI-Control algorithm looks at a few things:

1) Have you complained about Spitfire's marketing?
2) Have you answered the question "which woodwind library should I use?"
3) Have you ever uttered the words "when sampling brass, the room is *more important than when sampling strings"*
4) Have you pre-ordered a library, realised that it was absolutely nothing like you expected it to be, and then cried about it to your therapist/on Facebook?
5) Do you have a Soundcloud link on your signature?

Once you've done these, your status will automatically change.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 30, 2019)

I’d add : 
- have you mentioned N somewhere ?
- have you ever made a comment about chocolate ?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 30, 2019)

Stop asking these questions, respect your elders.


----------



## dohm (Dec 30, 2019)

Ok. I found the setting in the account menu. Made some modifications.


----------



## premjj (Dec 30, 2019)

It also changes based on activity levels on the forum, if you want to wait it out.


----------

